# Mossberg 500 stocks



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if the stocks for a Mossberg 500 in 12 and 20 gauge are interchangable?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm going to say no, based on this page from Mossberg's website:

http://www.mossberg.com/cgi-bin/com...ItemNumber&sortorder=descending&category=STOC

All the 12 gauge stocks only say 12 gauge on their fit lists; if you go down to the bottom and click over to the next page, the 20 gauge stock says "fits 20ga models only."


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thats kind of what I figured, but some of the after market stocks don't specify what gauge, and I haven't found a definitive yes or no yet.

On the positive side, Numrich (e-gunparts) has new stocks for around $35 and they're only 45 minutes or so from me, so I can buy from them and save the shipping and still wind up getting a better deal than used from ebay! :smt023


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i paid 20 bucks for my rear pistol grip for my m500 12ga im going back to the gun shop monday if they have another one ill let you know and we will talk


----------

